# Croatian and Serbian (BCS): Calculator, Computer



## Mac_Linguist

What are the Croatian and Serbian verbs "to calculate" and "to compute" and what are the words for "computer" and "calculator" (the people and machines)?


----------



## Duya

_Računati _is the most common for both "calculate" and "compute", with perfectives _izračunati, sračunati _and _proračunati_ (differences in meaning are slight if any). 

As for "computer" (machine):
In Serbian, _računar _or _kompjuter_
In Croatian, _računalo. _I see _kompjutor_ occassionally, but it strikes me as odd.

"Calculator" (machine) is _kalkulator _in both S and C. More common colloquial term is _digitron, _which is a genericized trademark.

As for _person_ that does the calculation, I'm not sure that the term really exists. I suppose one can use _račundžija _(although it is used more to describe a calculated person than a person that adds numbers up).


----------



## Mac_Linguist

Postoji li domaća riječ za kalkulatora (kao što imate računalo)?


----------



## Duya

Mac_Linguist said:


> Postoji li domaća riječ za kalkulatora (kao što imate računalo)?



Ne.


----------



## Athaulf

Zapravo, u Hrvatskoj se u formalnijem jeziku umjesto riječi "kalkulator" često koristi fraza "džepno računalo", a ponekad čak i samo "računalo". (Naravno, "džepni" baš i nije domaća riječ. )


----------



## natasha2000

Ja, vala, u Srbiji nikad ne čuh da se digitron zove kalkulator.

Račundžija je baš ono što si rekla, Duya - proračunat čovek. Onaj koji vodi knjige se zove računovođa ili knjigovođa.


----------



## Duya

natasha2000 said:


> Ja, vala, u Srbiji nikad ne čuh da se digitron zove kalkulator.



http://www.google.com/search?&q=dzepni+kalkulator+site:*.yu

Mada, slažem se, to niko neće izustiti u svakodnevnom govoru.



natasha2000 said:


> Račundžija je baš ono što si rek*ao*, Duya -



.


----------



## natasha2000

Duya, izvinjavam se, ne znam zasto sam stekla utisak da si zensko...  Sorry 

Sto se kalkulatora tice, ima jedan fazon u Srbiji... Mnoge stvari narod zove jednim imenom, a zvanicno se prodaju pod drugim, zvanicnijim imenom... Ali ja stvarno nikog nisam cula da kaze da mu treba kalkulator da izracuna nesto...


----------

